# 6yr old gsd bites for the first time during b & e



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

My wife was at the store yesterday and the bagger happened to be one of our former neighbors. As he was helping her out to the car he gets a bit nervous about our gsds sitting in the car. He then tells my wife that things have been getting really bad in the neighborhood and he had a break-in a week before. 
He woke up at 2am because his two dogs, a female mix and a male gsd were barking and carrying on in his bedroom. Moments later he hears a crash and his alarm starts going off. He grabs his gun and starts to open the bedroom door. Both dogs push him out of the way and head down the hall. He starts down the hall just behind the dogs. He hears a snarl some muffled noises then nothing. He turns on the kitchen light and comes around the corner with his gun ready for anything but what he saw. A man already dead on his kitchen floor with a pool of blood quickly growing and his gsd standing over the man just waiting for the slightest movement from his lifeless body. The gsd had come around the corner and ripped out the man's throat before the burglar even had a chance to swing the the crow bar that was in his hand or pull the knife that was in his belt. The gsd has always been a family pet with just basic obedience and had never even done anything more than mouth when he was a puppy, this extreme action was shocking. The police came and decided it was a self defence situation and the dog was just acting on instinct. The police also pointed out that the man's intentions may have been more than just stealing the tv because he was bold enough to break in a door with dogs clearly barking, then proceed to enter the house even after the alarm was going off, and was carrying a very large hunting knife. The gsd must have sensed the danger because he went from family cuddle buddy to protector with out any hesitation. The gsd is back to being his normal self but it will take a little while for the family to get over the whole situation.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow! glad the robber got what was coming too him.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes. The good news is that the guy will not be robbing anymore houses because......well....he is no longer a resident of Earth. I hope the media doesn't get a hold of this because you know darn well this dog will be "a danger to society" and put down. The world is becomming liberal.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

wow...insane story!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ditto Casey...just wow what a story!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow indeed! I'm glad the family and the dogs are ok. If the guy was carrying a hunter knife, the dog probably somehow sensed his murderous intents and that's why he did what he did.

Still... wow!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow!! Shocking! I hope the family does not fear their dog and understand he was protecting his family. The whole ordeal is traumatizing. The burglar had a crowbar and a knife so the dog put him down before he could harm his family. I hope he is not labeled as a "dangerous dog".


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wouldn't a story like that have made the news?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Wouldn't a story like that have made the news?


That was my first thought.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Wouldn't a story like that have made the news?


Should have been on the police report so I would think so. 

If it's a true story.....Anyone want to take bets that the dead guys family sues the dog owner??


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

We are a couple hours out from any major media outlets in a small city in a predominantly rural county in TN so the media doesn't cover much of what happens here. I'm from Chicago so my first question was did they seize the dog followed by is anyone suing, fortunately the answer is no to both questions so far. 
The whole family is just traumatized by the whole thing. While they appreciate the dog protecting them they are having a hard time treating him like normal after seeing him violently kill someone. I think it will just take some time.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope they can understand the dog was protecting them and there is no telling what would have happened if their dog had not reacted so quickly. 

Good for the dog!! I would have bought him a steak dinner the next night!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Pauld said:


> The whole family is just traumatized by the whole thing. While they appreciate the dog protecting them they are having a hard time treating him like normal after seeing him violently kill someone. I think it will just take some time.


I think I would be having a hard time with it too. While I am glad the family was not hurt, ripping the guy's throat out (I cringed just typing it) seems pretty excessive. Not that you can explain that to an animal.

I hope the family is able to heal quickly.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Did he actually "rip the guy's throat out" or did he happen to puncture the carotid when he bit? A person will die VERY quickly if they have a hole in the carotid.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Did he actually "rip the guy's throat out" or did he happen to puncture the carotid when he bit? A person will die VERY quickly if they have a hole in the carotid.


This is what I was thinking it happened too.

I'm glad they're trying to label the dog as aggressive or not suing the family!
I'm not very familiar with the US system as I don't live there, but can anyone sue another person after some time has passed or is it only immediate action?


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Did he actually "rip the guy's throat out" or did he happen to puncture the carotid when he bit? A person will die VERY quickly if they have a hole in the carotid.


 Can't say for sure as I didn't look at the guy. It was described to me that way but the guy was horrified and there was a lot of blood so things can look different to a calm person or medical professional.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

If this is a true story.IMO Perssonaly if one of my dogs. Did that I would be so proud of them. Its terrible the man lost his life but he had nothing but bad intintions toward that family. He did what he was breed for he protetied his family. If only we all had dogs that would do that.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad the family and the dog were ok!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, if it's true, then the dog deserves a medal or at least a nice big steak. Who cares if the burglar died? Just another waste of space deleted. Anyways, he was stupid for breaking into a house that had dogs. If i were a burglar, i would choose a house that was dogless. Glad the dog did his job, we all should be so lucky. Also glad the only one that got hurt, got his just desserts.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Its terrible the man lost his life but he had nothing but bad intintions toward that family


this could make me sounds awful, but im glad he's dead. if that GSD didn't kill him, tomorrow night he'd be robbing/murdering another innocent family. rot in **** buddy


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> this could make me sounds awful, but im glad he's dead. if that GSD didn't kill him, tomorrow night he'd be robbing/murdering another innocent family. rot in **** buddy


Your right on, Josh! Actually i was thinking, since the dog did everyone a favor, you know, by saving a court case and saving taxpayers dollars, he should get a reward from the town he lives in!:laugh:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'd be a bit sickened by the experience, if it had happened as described.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Rusty_212 said:


> Your right on, Josh! Actually i was thinking, since the dog did everyone a favor, you know, by saving a court case and saving taxpayers dollars, he should get a reward from the town he lives in!:laugh:


My thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Go dog!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be sickened. Better him then me. You can bet if there had been no dog, they would've been confronting that man face to face, what then? Oh gee, don't hurt me?

Sorry, the decadence of society has left me jaded where lawbreakers are concerned. They are bold and they will hurt you if given the chance.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if there is truth to the story i agree with those who have said we should all be so lucky to have a dog who would. Thats pretty intense. I also agree the dog should get an award from the town he lives in. That dog probably saved numerous people in his action to protect his own family. One less peice of scum on the planet.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Ruth said:


> This is what I was thinking it happened too.
> 
> I'm glad they're trying to label the dog as aggressive or not suing the family!
> I'm not very familiar with the US system as I don't live there, but can anyone sue another person after some time has passed or is it only immediate action?


_I'm glad they're **NOT** trying to label the dog as aggressive..._

OOOPS, I just noticed I missed a very important word there!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

While I agree that dog is a hero, I'd probably treat the dog a little different too after seeing it kill someone. Lots of people treat their dogs like their babies or their children, and you kind of forget just what they are capable of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...a noise in the middle of the night, a scuffle with the dogs, flip on the light and find blood covering my kitchen and a dead person...yeah...I"m going to be pretty freaked out. I don't rejoice in any person dying. And I'm sure I could overcome the idea of my dog killing someone under those circumstances.

I hope that they are going to be able to come to terms with what their dog did and not treat him differently. He doesn't know he killed someone. He just knows someone entered his home and that the person shouldn't have been there. He very well may have saved the families lives


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It would be freaky indeed but I think I could get over it. After all in my house if it was not the dog who did the dirty deed it would have to be me or my hubby with a loaded gun. I would rather the dog did it.

I hope the family can pick up the pieces and move on. I also hope they do not try to label the dog and family does not try to sue. Seems any more the criminals have more rights than the victims!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If it is a true story cough cough the dog does deserve an award. People brazen enough to break into homes in the middle of the night when people are almost surely home deserve a lot more than their throat ripped out


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Pauld said:


> Can't say for sure as I didn't look at the guy. It was described to me that way but the guy was horrified and there was a lot of blood so things can look different to a calm person or medical professional.



There is a HUGE amount of blood when the carotid is punctured. It is one of the largest arteries in the body and under a huge amount of pressure. To a non medical professional it could easily look like the throat was ripped out.



vat said:


> It would be freaky indeed but I think I could get over it. After all in my house if it was not the dog who did the dirty deed it would have to be me or my hubby with a loaded gun. I would rather the dog did it.



I was thinking the same thing. Would he want his family looking at him different if he was the one who blew a hole in the guy and killed him?


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> There is a HUGE amount of blood when the carotid is punctured. It is one of the largest arteries in the body and under a huge amount of pressure. To a non medical professional it could easily look like the throat was ripped out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. I was just thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i also hope the family doesn't get sued... but i have heard robbers suing the resident because the robber stabbed himself in their house.... flippin ludacris


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

The dog defended the family, but they unfortunately probably _will_ look at him in a different light from now on. My wife and I were present when one of my dogs bit somebody in the face (vet's office - don't get between mom and her puppies - lot of things all of us could have done differently that day). My wife wanted to get rid of that dog immediately, nursing momma dog or not; she was afraid of her for a long time afterward.

Me, I looked at her after she was back home in the whelping box and said out loud, "If you ever do that again, I'll shoot you myself." Which I really wouldn't, because I love her dearly, but that's how bad she scared me. And she didn't kill anyone.

P.S. She's never bitten anyone since.


----------

